# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Këshilla për meshkujt!

## Kërçovare1

Kjo temë është për femrat të shkruajnë këshilla për meshkujt, çfarë duhet të bëjne apo të mos bejnë në një lidhje? Çfarë s'mund të tolerohet? Si të sillen me femrat? Etj... 
Ju lutem flisni haptas dhe direkt!

----------


## EllaCaramella

keshilla e dyt, asnjehere sduhen ofenduar femrat se e humb respektin ndaj tyre, qe ta specifikoj kete e kisha per aaragonin  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja disa keshilla
Meshkujt sduhet te flasin me shume se femrat
sduhet te jen xheloza dhe fanatiker ne dashuri
duhet te jen te kohes, modern dhe ti pershtaten femrave
Duhet te jen te respektushem, te dashur, dhe xhentila kshu kshu...po e le me kaq se smbaron lista :P

----------


## Visage

1..............................
2.....................
3....................... 
4..........................................
Eh po vazhdova une sa e gjate do jete lista.  Lene me mire se po e perseris listen c'do dite, akoma edhe ne forum do e them une e?  :ngerdheshje: 

Ok, nderrova mendje tani, jam ne mood edukuese me ju dhen pak dituri meshkujve  :ngerdheshje: 

1. Mos genjeni!
2. Mos luani don xhuanin!
3. Tregoni me vepra ato qe thoni me fjale!
4. Respekt respekt respekt!
5. Cmojeni ate qe keni ne krah ne c'do moment se perndryshe e humbet
edhe lista vazhdon.................... per here tjeter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

Ruani dinjitetin gjate procesit te ciftezimit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mister-i

> Ruani dinjitetin gjate procesit te ciftezimit


Blue-sky, njef ti ndonjë dinjitet më të madh çiftëzimi se ai i qenushëve me dy këmbë e gjysmë? Paske heqë edhe aragornin që mu duk poashtu me dinjitet...

I bie si ajo puna e të akuzuarve pa të drejtë fjale e avokati....

----------


## Kërçovare1

Mos harroni Ditëlindjen e saj! Kjo është një shenjë shumë e keqe!!!

----------


## bunny

- beni komplimente- uaa sa e bukur qenke bere sot - te shkon kjo bluzja  :shkelje syri: 
- perkeledhje, perqafime- puthje (aman mos i mbani per zemer- se po nuk ja dhate asaj qe doni- kujt do ja jepni??)  :buzeqeshje: 
- nqfse nuk je person qe nuk e ke qeif- fjalen ' te dua' shtyje veten edhe thuaje nganjehere- kuptohet kur me te vertete e ndjen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

> Blue-sky, njef ti ndonjë dinjitet më të madh çiftëzimi se ai i qenushëve me dy këmbë e gjysmë? Paske heqë edhe aragornin që mu duk poashtu me dinjitet...
> 
> I bie si ajo puna e të akuzuarve pa të drejtë fjale e avokati....


Mosvalle po krahason meshkujt me ndonje qenie tjeter qe s'hyn tek ato humane?  :pa dhembe: 

Dhe nje keshille tjeter per meshkujt tane te dashur  :ngerdheshje:  :
Kur doni te beni xheloze nje femer mundohuni ta beni ne forme subtile,ndryshe mund te keni efektin e kundert.  :perqeshje:

----------


## mister-i

> Mosvalle po krahason meshkujt me ndonje qenie tjeter qe s'hyn tek ato humane? 
> 
> Dhe nje keshille tjeter per meshkujt tane te dashur  :
> Kur doni te beni xheloze nje femer mundohuni ta beni ne forme subtile,ndryshe mund te keni efektin e kundert.


Per qenjet jo humane nuk po përgjigjem nga frika e fshirjes së postimit.

Ndërkaq nuk shoh ndonjë arësye se pse dikush duhet bërë xheloz apo xheloze pa nevojë, qoftë edhe në mënyrë subtile... e sidomos ju femrat që këmishën e xhelozisë e keni më afër zemrës edhe nga vetë lëkura juaj...

----------


## SKUTHI

> duhet te jen te kohes, modern dhe ti pershtaten femrave


Kjo vlen per te dyja palet!

----------


## SKUTHI

> - beni komplimente- uaa sa e bukur qenke bere sot - te shkon kjo bluzja 
> - perkeledhje, perqafime- puthje (aman mos i mbani per zemer- se po nuk ja dhate asaj qe doni- kujt do ja jepni??) 
> - nqfse nuk je person qe nuk e ke qeif- fjalen ' te dua' shtyje veten edhe thuaje nganjehere- kuptohet kur me te vertete e ndjen


Me keto keshilla po i ben kurs intensiv per Don Zhuan :PppPPp

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Ta jap edhe une nje keshille : 

Pasi beni sex apo dashuri me nje femer kushdo qoft ajo ( kuptohet me pak personalitet s`flasim per k....vat) mos i tregoni shoqerise tuaj procesin ...osht shume ulese per nje femer kjo gje !

Kjo me qelloi mua me nje shokun tim.
pasi kishte bere sex me te dashuren e vet ( ishte hera e pare ) vjen e me tregon mua me hollesi te gjitha detajet...! Un u habita.. po ky cpati thashe ?
Edhe kur e shof edhe sot e ksaj dite ate femer qe dikur e kam pasur shoqe ndjej veshtire ... me ka humbur gjith konsiderata per ate... sepse i dashuri i vet ma boni te tille...! 
Sinqerisht me duket shume ulese...!

PS. se ne cunat vdesim me u hap icik me tjetrin per kto gjojna... po se kuptojme qe ulim personin ne fjale ne piken me skandaloze.!

te pakten mu kshu mu duk.... ! 


Cyaaaaaa

----------


## good girl

Llacipaci me pelqeu  mesazhi yt, do ishte shume mire qe te gjithe djemte te mendonin si ty.


Keshilla per meshkujt:

1.Te respektojne femren

2.Te jene vetvetja, mos te perpiqen te duken as me te mire e as me te keq nga cjane.

----------


## SKUTHI

> Llacipaci me pelqeu  mesazhi yt, do ishte shume mire qe te gjithe djemte te mendonin si ty.
> 
> 
> Keshilla per meshkujt:
> 
> 1.Te respektojne femren
> 
> 2.Te jene vetvetja, mos te perpiqen te duken as me te mire e as me te keq nga cjane.



shume perpiqen por pak veta ja dalin! :i qetë:

----------


## Julie

pak, shkurt, qarte e bukur ....

Mos u fryni shume, duke treguar bema, apo c'fare keni bere me pare ...se me kot do dukeni nga qejfi per tu dukur plot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

E dini qe asnje nga keshillat nuk eshte e goditur? Ja u shpjegoj une pse. Te gjitha ketu flasin per cka kane vene re te nje mashkull e nuk u ka pelqyer, po njerezit jane te ndryshem edhe shijet te ndryshme. Secila thote gjene qe e bezdis me shume, me nje llaf dalim ne keshilla egoistesh, keshilla qe per mua nuk merren fare parasysh. 

Me beri pershtypje Llacipaci. Plako..e ke gabim qe mendon ne ate menyre, nese do te arrish te shkosh pertej seksuales eshte perseri karakteri i femres dhe tipi i saj qe do te beje ta respektosh apo jo. Une kam shoke qe me kane folur cka kane bere e prape s'kam ndjere ndonje ndryshim ne marredheniet qe kam pasur me te dashurat e tyre. Eshte dicka njerezore te mendosh se ke humb respektin madje teme shume e thelle per tu diskutuar, po mendo pothuajse te gjitha femrat bejne seks keshtu qe ajo qe di per "detajet" eshte ide artificiale qe ke per te dhe gjykim jo i drejte kundrejt saj.

----------


## ChuChu

> Ruani dinjitetin gjate procesit te ciftezimit


...e sidomos gjate 'procesit' te refuzimit. Aty duket mashkulli.  :pa dhembe: 

O LlaciPaci, u habite po ama tjetrin e le te mbaronte; ai gezonte qe kishte bere seks e ti gezoje qe i imagjinoje.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Julie

> E dini qe asnje nga keshillat nuk eshte e goditur? Ja u shpjegoj une pse. Te gjitha ketu flasin per cka kane vene re te nje mashkull e nuk u ka pelqyer, po njerezit jane te ndryshem edhe shijet te ndryshme. Secila thote gjene qe e bezdis me shume, me nje llaf dalim ne keshilla egoistesh, keshilla qe per mua nuk merren fare parasysh. 
> 
> .


Juli tek kjo pjese e mesazhit s'ke te drejte dhe ta them une pse  :shkelje syri:  sipas asaj qe mendoj une. Tema eshte ...keshilla per meshkujt apo jo. 
Ka shume keshilla qe per mua nuk vlejne dhe ndoshta keshilla ime nuk vlen per dike tjeter, por ne po themi pikerisht ate s'ka kemi gjetur me te bezediseshme tek nje mashkull. Pra ...keshilla egoistesh jo, por keshilla nga eksperienca.
Kalofsh mire Julo e shifemi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Pasiqe

Per meshkujt:
Po te keni ndonje gje per te thene, thuajeni tani.  Mos e nxirrni ne muhabet 6 muaj me vone dhe prisni te mbajme mend ne se per cfare e keni fjalen.  Also recommendable per te shmangur ulceren  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

> Juli tek kjo pjese e mesazhit s'ke te drejte dhe ta them une pse  sipas asaj qe mendoj une. Tema eshte ...keshilla per meshkujt apo jo. 
> Ka shume keshilla qe per mua nuk vlejne dhe ndoshta keshilla ime nuk vlen per dike tjeter, por ne po themi pikerisht ate s'ka kemi gjetur me te bezediseshme tek nje mashkull. Pra ...keshilla egoistesh jo, por keshilla nga eksperienca.
> Kalofsh mire Julo e shifemi


Vete tema eshte nje cike me pikepyetje, sepse nese nje mashkull e do vertet femren me te cilen rri, nuk ben ndonjehere gabime te tipit mosrespektim te saj, apo dhe harrese ditelindjesh. Hajde se kur te shifemi e diskutojme ne  :shkelje syri:

----------

